# Safe to feed?



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

So the closest Asian supermarket is a bit of a drive from us, so I made it there for the first time today. They had some very good prices (for my area) and I bought a bunch of stuff Deeken hasn't tried before (since it'll likely be a while before I get there again). I just wanted to make sure that all of it was safe to feed and was wondering if any of it needs to be frozen for a period of time first (I'm in the pacific Northwest for fish).

The stuff that I'm wondering about it: 
- Pacific Sardines 
- Pork Kidney (usually feed beef)
- Pork heart (again usually beef)
- chicken gizzards (these were incredibly cheap).

There was so many different kinds of meat there that I will definitely try in the future. I believe this is all safe to feed but I just wanted to make sure because I'm overly-cautious :tongue:


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

Absolutely fine in the chicken gizzards. With the pork it is up to you about freezing. Most people who freeze for many weeks do so to kill trichinosis but in most modernized countries it is such a non issue many don't feel it is worth it. You said pac NW so Canada or northern US I imagine? I'll let someone else answer on the fish as I don't feed fish.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you! I'm in Canada- Vancouver. I tend to freeze pork for a minimum of a month before feeding it- I know trichinosis isn't a big worry here but like I said above, I'm overly cautious. I know to freeze salminoids for a good long time before feeding but wasn't sure about the sardines.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

yeah I am not either. I raw feed cats and dogs amd cats can get addicted to fish really easily. And cats are also sensitive to the environmental contaminants like mercury etc and with the salmon poisoning thing in dogs, I find it easier to forgo the whole thing and give oil as a sup.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

All is safe to feed without freezing! Most likely everything has been previously frozen and then thawed again for sale. Ethnic markets are awesome!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

how soon will your dog be eating what you bought? i freeze food for my
dog to keep it fresh and so i can store it for a month or so.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

It depends on what it is and how soon I need it. In addition to what I listed above, I also bought a bunch of turkey necks and wings, beef kidney, and various cuts of beef. The turkey will be fed in rotation with chicken weekday mornings. It'll be fed when it happens to come to hand. Same goes for the chicken gizzard. I'll feed chicken/turkey/beef fresh. The sardines will likely be fed in the next few weeks because they were previously frozen and I'm running pretty low on salmon. The pork I won't feed until November. 

I tend to keep around a months worth of food on hand because I try to stock up on things when they're on sale. I have tons of beef right now for this reason. Next time pork is on sale, I'll stock up on that and hopefully it will be previously frozen so I don't have to wait a while to feed it. I also get some game meat (moose and venison) and that I freeze for a minimum of a month.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Like Natalie said, all is great to feed....no need for freezing!:biggrin:

Pork kidneys are a HUGE hit here.....although not with my husband, who has the nose of a hound!LOL (The DO tend to smell more then say chicken or beef kidneys, IME.) :wink:

But everything is a great find!:thumb:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We fed them all and I actually like dealing with pork hearts more than beef as they are a more manageable size.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> We fed them all and I actually like dealing with pork hearts more than beef as they are a more manageable size.


I agree!:biggrin: After hacking up the pork hearts just now it was less like hacking up a GIANT heart, and more like a "normal" sized heart!LOL


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm liking the pork hearts because they are around 300 g and that's basically meal sized. Anything I don't need to cut at all works for me. Now just need to make sure the boy likes them.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Gizzards in an ethnic store???

We sell those in every plain ole grocery store.. yummmm


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Gizzards in an ethnic store???
> 
> We sell those in every plain ole grocery store.. yummmm


We definitely don't get gizzards in a regular grocery store around here!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> We definitely don't get gizzards in a regular grocery store around here!


Does this mean I'm the only one around here who eats them? :tape:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

To heck with the dogs, I love fried gizzards and hearts. And yes, they are in the grocery stores!

Actually, I don't feed the dogs alot of gizzards because they seem tough with alot of tendony stuff.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Does this mean I'm the only one around here who eats them? :tape:


NOOOOO....Gizzards are NUMMY!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> NOOOOO....Gizzards are NUMMY!!!!:biggrin:


Phew lol I think I'll have some for lunch haha!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Does this mean I'm the only one around here who eats them? :tape:


i used to eat fried gizzards....num. num. my dogs never got them.


----------

